# Kona Scrap Dirtbike Singlespeed



## DERGLIMPEL (4. Mai 2008)

link kommt


----------



## DERGLIMPEL (4. Mai 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/KONA-SCRAP-DIRT-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

